# bay fishing june 7-14 galveston area



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I will be on vacation looking to catch a ride during the week. live or arties PM or text 409-457-6149. If we catch fish that would be great if not at least I went.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm still out buddy but if I'm back to work I will be glad to hook you up.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Rusty, I almost always fish solo. Ill get your info and let you know what my schedule looks like that week. I launch from TXCD and either hit the jetty of east bay. Arties and bait if needed.


----------



## funpig (Jan 8, 2013)

Let's me know if i can join your crew , have been awhile that i have not fished.
7135050861 Richard.
I willing to share every single things that cost and cleaning stuffs


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Rusty, whatcha doin monday the 1st?


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am working all next week, even saturday. Don't start vacation until that next monday


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Jamie PM me your info so I can call you sometime.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

rusty2009 said:


> Jamie PM me your info so I can call you sometime.


Gotcha, pm coming in a bit. We will get you back on the H20 sometime during your vacation. Im in Laporte but can launch out of the dike and hit the jetty or eastbay if you would like.


----------

